# Problema con un tda 7294



## DANIEL 38 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro les comento que tengo un problema con el TDA 7294 no se donde va el pin 9 y 10 que es de stby y mute, y quiero saber si lo puedo alimentar con una fuente de +/- 20 V

Saludos gracias.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 30, 2007)

Danos mas detalles, estas diseñando/reparando?

Bajate el datasheet de ese IC, ahi salen diagramas de aplicaciones tipicas, indicando donde tendrian  que ir esos pines que no sabes, el rango de voltajes irian desde los +/- 10v hasta los +/- 40v, por lo que tu fuente serviria para alimentar este IC...

Por ultimo te recomiendo que nos envies el circuito esquematico o algun referente de lo que estes haciendo...

Saludos...


----------



## downcount (Abr 9, 2007)

Van conectados a +Vcc, te mando un esquematico para que veas como va, con esta alimentacion da aproximadamente 50w, no te recomindo que lo alimentes a mas tension para obtener mas potencia ya que augmenta considerablemente el THD. Canvia R5 y R8 a 22K.


----------



## Ivan N. (Abr 16, 2007)

Te cuento que por el tema de la alimentacion para este circuito, lo tenes que alimentar con +-40V (entre+-35 y +-50). Si lo queres alimentar si o si con +-20V por un tema economico, te recomiendo que preuebes armando la configuracion bridge del tda7294 que da mas o menos 90W (esta en la hoja de dato) que lo podes alimentar con +-20/+-24 V 3.5A por canal.


----------

